# Permit, Roof-Local city



## Ski4ever (1 mo ago)

PERMIT Date of issue 11/01/2021 - Expire date 11/01/2022
TEAR OFF AND RE-SHINGLE HOUSE ROOF ONLY
STIPULATIONS:
1) OPEN & FINAL ROOF INSPECTION REQUIRED**
2) ALL CONSTRUCTION TO MEET THE 2015 MICHIGAN RESIDENTIAL CODE
3) VENTILATION REQUIREMENTS PER 2015 MICHIGAN RESIDENTIAL CODE SECTION R-806

**What is an "Open" inspection? When is this to be performed?


Note: The "FAILED" items throughout the inspection(s) were approved on 10/19/2022 -- See permit dates

Project start 11/01/21
Project finished (?) 11/01/21


----------

